# Teichumbau und Fragen zur Randbefestigung



## tams (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben unseren Teich quasi vor 5 Jahren mit dem Haus mitgekauft und ich habe damals alles zunächst mal leergeräumt. Unglaublich wie viele Seerosen und Schlamm ich rausgeholt habe.

Nun möchte ich Teichfolie und Flies erneuern, die Uferzone überarbeiten und im Teich Stufen herausschälen, damit meine Pflanzen nicht mehr nach unten sinken. Außerdem will ich auf ca. 1,80m Tiefe gehen.

Dazu war erst einmal nötig die gesamte Uferzone wegzureissen, damit ich die alte Teichfolie überhaupt freigelegt bekomme.
Aktuelle Bilder zeigen die herausgeschälten Stufen und die Tiefzone.















Die Graberei ist nun bald abgeschlossen (ca. 15qm mit der Schaufel). Einen Bodenablauf will ich auch noch bauen. Habe hier im Forum eine klasse Anleitung gefunden.

Nach 1,70m bin ich nun auf Lehm gestossen und wollte wissen, ob ich für die Teichrandbefestigung diesen Lehm einsetzen kann. Ich wollte eigentlich einen kleinen Lehm-Wall erstellen, mit Steinen versehen, dann Flies und EPDM-Folie drüber. Würdet ihr mir dazu raten? Oder besser was Anderes?

Für die Filterung habe ich momentan eine UltraSieve II, sowie einen selbstgebauten Patronenfilter und eine UVC-Lampe vorgesehen.
Ich schätze das ich nach Abschluß der Bauarbeiten ca. 15-20000 Liter haben werde. Genauer kann ich's leider noch nicht sagen.

Es sollen dann wenige Kois und kleinere Arten hinein. Mal sehen welche Pflanzen ich dann noch reinsetze.

Lieben Gruß aus Sülfeld bei Hamburg.

Torsten


----------



## axel (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau und Fragen zur Randbefestigung*

Hallo Torsten !  

Lehm ist als Teichrandbefestigung bestimmt super  
Ich mußte Beton mischen weil wir hier bloß Staubsand haben .
Die Steine dazwischen wird ich weglassen , nicht das die mal die Folie beschädigen .
Pflanzen so viele wie möglich rein .
An sonsten wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg , wird bestimmt schön . Wir warten schon auf Fotos  

Lg  

axel


----------



## Annett (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau und Fragen zur Randbefestigung*

Hallo Torsten,

könntest Du den Teil





> Ich wollte eigentlich einen kleinen Lehm-Wall erstellen, mit Steinen versehen, dann Flies und EPDM-Folie drüber. Würdet ihr mir dazu raten? Oder besser was Anderes?


 bitte mal mit einer Skizze verdeutlichen, in der Du auch die Folie und deren entgültigen Randabschluß einzeichnest?! 

Evtl. gibts da bessere Möglichkeiten.... EPDM-Folie am Rand sieht nicht wirklich hübsch aus, auch wenn sie die UV-Strahlung besser verträgt als PVC-Folie.


----------



## tams (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau und Fragen zur Randbefestigung*

Hallo, 

danke axel und danke Annett für Eure Hilfe.
Ich muß gestehen, daß ich bezüglich der Teichrandbefestigung nur unzureichende Kenntnisse habe (Stichwort Kappilarsperre) und versuche hier aus dem Forum einiges herauszufinden.
Nachdem ich nun auf ca. 1,80m Tiefe und damit bei mir auf eine Lehmschicht gestoßen bin, dachte ich mir man könnte den Lehm eventuell als Baumaterial für den Teichrand verwenden.
Alles  eigentlich ganz einfach: Das Vlies und die Teichfolie sollte beim Verlegen so ca. 1m über den Teichrand hinausragen. Ich wollte dann direkt am Rand einen Lehmwall aufschütten, den Lehm so gut es geht verdichten, und dann Vlies und Folie drüberziegen. Anschliessend Vlies und Folie wieder etwas eingraben und senkrecht nach oben zeigen lassen. Ursprünglich sollten noch Steine unter Vlies und Folie kommen. Das laß ich aber besser sein. 
Vielleicht erklärt meine kleine Zeichnung es besser:








Vielen Dank für gute Ratschläge und Gruß

Torsten


----------



## laolamia (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau und Fragen zur Randbefestigung*

gedanken solltest du dir ueber den uebergang zum "normalen" garten machen.
mit den jahren wuchert alles aus dem uferwall ins umliegende gruen.
ich hatte (habe) an einigen stellen so eine kampfzone, es ist sehr zeitintensiv diese zone zu beherschen.

gruss marco


----------



## axel (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau und Fragen zur Randbefestigung*

Hallo Marco !

Für die Kampfzone könnte man Rasenkantensteine setzen  

Hallo Torsten !

ich denke so müsste das schon klappen mit dem Rand  
Ich persönlich würde das Fließ unter der Folie auch noch bis in den Ufergraben über den Uferwall ziehen .
Aber ich glaub Annett hat da immer noch ne bessere Idee .
Bestimmt meldet sie sich noch . 

Lg 

axel


----------



## laolamia (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau und Fragen zur Randbefestigung*

hallo!

ich habe auch rasenkantensteine, ich haette sie in beton legen sollen 
und natuerlich 3-4cm hoeher, im rohbau ohne rasen sah das alles viel ordentlicher aus


----------



## tams (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau und Fragen zur Randbefestigung*

Hallo laolamia und hallo axel, 

stimmt, die Zeichnung zeigt es nicht ganz. Das Vlies soll auch bis unter den Ufergraben verlaufen.
Heissen Dank, dann kann ich am kommenden Wochenende ja mal loslegen und schon mal Vlies und Folie bestellen. ENDLICH!:beeten 
Ich werd nun erst mal alles soweit fertigbauen. Der BA muß ja auch noch fertig werden. Danke Euch für die Tipps. 

Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Annett (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau und Fragen zur Randbefestigung*

N'abend.

Ich hab zu dem Thema schon ziemlich viel hier im Forum geschrieben, daher erlaube ich mir, jetzt einfach mal einen Link zu einem weiteren Thema zu setzen, welches wiederrum passende Links enthält. 

Am Ende muss dem Erbauer/Besitzer der Teichrand gefallen..... stabil sollte er aber auf jeden Fall sein, wenn man nicht immer wieder Ärger haben möchte!

Da wir heute ebenfalls mit dem Aushub des neuen Teiches begonnen haben, kam natürlich auch die Randfrage wieder auf.
Wir haben uns auf eine umlaufende Kante aus Magerzement mit Pflastersteinen geeinigt.
Die Natursteinkante des alten Teiches sah zwar (neu) nett aus und war dank vorhandener Steine äußerst günstig. Sie war/ist aber im Nachhinein äußerst pflegeintensiv.
Von den dort hausenden und Erde in den Teich schleppenden Ameisen mal ganz abgesehen. :evil


----------



## tams (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau und Fragen zur Randbefestigung*

Sorry für die verspätete Antwort, war beruflich stark eingespannt. Habe aber nun einige Tage Urlaub und bin wieder am Bauen.

Hier einige Fotos, die den Fortschritt dokumentieren: 




https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/7/8/3/3/IMG_2139_thumb.jpg
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/7/8/3/3/IMG_2140_thumb.jpg





Besonders der Bau des BA's bzw. der Graben für die KG-Rohre war sehr anstrengend. Dummerweise befand sich im Graben in ca. 1, 40m Tife ein ca. 90 Kg schwerer Findling, den ich nur mit größter Anstrengung und Hilfe herausbekam. Gestern konnte ich aber endlich den BA betonieren und den Graben mit Lehm wieder verschließen. Hoffentlich hält der Lehm. 
Heute und morgen will ich die Randzone mit Lehm modellieren und bis Ende der Woche das Vlies reinlegen.

Weitere Fotos folgen dann.
Liebe Grüße aus Sülfeld be HH

Torste:
_
EDIT by Annett: 2 der Bilder in Links umgewandelt - bitte denkt auch an nicht DSL-Nutzer und nutz die Funktion unterhalb der Smileys für die Galerie! Danke._


----------

